# Ripblend (test, tren ace, masteron) and EQ cycle



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 9, 2012)

thinking of running the following cycle, usually tend to run test, deca and eq with dbols to kick start, but thought id give tren ace a go.
problem is i have an ectomorph figure, therefore bone structure being rather small, so was wondering if this cycle would do me any good if wanting to put on some serious mass, if my diet was up to scratch obv.

Week 1-16 = 1ml ripblend eod (75mg tren ace, 75mg test prop, 75mg masteron)
week 1-20 = 400mg eq per week (after the tren and masteron finish at week 16, test will be continued at 500mg per week with the eq till week 20
Week 1-4 = 50-60mg dbol range
week 8-12 = 50-60mg dbol range

PCT:
Week 12-14 = hcg
Week 16-20 = Clomid
Week 20-24 = Nolva


----------



## Robalo (Dec 9, 2012)

So, you're using clomid while on test/equi? 

What's your stats?


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Dec 10, 2012)

Well its first time doin a 20 week cycle, usually finish at week 16 n do pct, so thought maybe I would need some pct after the ripblend (week 16-20) why what do you recommend?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Dec 10, 2012)

why would you need pct ( POST CYCLE THERPY) right in the middle of a cycle?the answer is you dont do pct after cycle thats what the post stands for.and allso for serious mass is what your after i would say go with test e high dose and npp/deca with some anadrol as  a kick start.if you can not gain size on high dose test e or c and some deca then somthing is wroung.for me i can not gain weight while on tren i recomp.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 11, 2012)

tren kills some people's appetite, also you'll most likely recomp more than anything. You can definitely bulk on tren just make sure you eat alott


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Robalo said:


> So, you're using clomid while on test/equi?
> 
> What's your stats?


This. For all we know your 15 5ft flat and weigh 100lbs. What's your cycle history height weight goals circumcised etc


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Also run the test out past the eq. Eq's ester is significantly longer. Do not use clomid on cycle. Pointless bro. U need to start your pct after all the esters are clear. Also if ur going to run hcg I'd use it at 250 iu twice a week. Then blast it at a few thousand ius towards the end of ur cycle to make recovery easier. I recommend using prolactrone at 2-3 caps a day or caber at .5 twice a week to keep prolactin sides down. U don't even mention using an ai on cycle and u plan on running dbol. This has gyno written all over it. If ur going to use the dbol twice in ur cycle run it the first 4 weeks and the last 4 weeks. If this is your first or second cycle this is serious over kill bro


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn!  That's a long ass run on short esters...


----------

